# Er det virkelig behov for et norsk forum?

## ebrostig

Unnskyld hvis jeg banner i kjerka her men, er det virkelig behov for et eget norsk forum? Etter å ha sett igjennom lista med meldinger, så er det jo åpenbart at aktivitets nivået i dette forumet er heller labert.

Hva mener resten av de norske her?

Erik

----------

## hynder

( Ik bin der troch rekke hoefolle jimme taal liket up uses!! Derom skriuw ik hjer!)

Ik wit it net hjer....

Sa't it liket binne der net folle minsken dy't dit bruke.

-Der is wurkelik behoefte foar it Noarske Foarum?

My tinkt fan wol! Ek as it lyts bliuwt.

Mar ja ik wol jimme germaanske broarren wol in bytsje halpe hjer...!

At it sa troch giet kinne wy ek wol in frysk foarum iepenje.... Dat sil ek net folle opsmite mar it is wol noflik!

Kinsto det leze?

Hokkerfolle Noaren binne der eins?

----------

## ebrostig

 *hynder wrote:*   

> ( Ik bin der troch rekke hoefolle jimme taal liket up uses!! Derom skriuw ik hjer!)
> 
> Ik wit it net hjer....
> 
> Sa't it liket binne der net folle minsken dy't dit bruke.
> ...

 

Hynder,

Det der var ikke akkurat hva vi ventet som post nummer 1. Dersom du ikke har noe fornuftig å si, så er det kanskje smart å ikke si noe.

Erik

----------

## aanund

nederlandsk hmmm... bringer tilbake minner (plz si at det var nederlandsk så jeg ikke driter meg FOR totalt:P)

Han skriver her fordi han liker ... eh, ikke sikker.

Han sier videre at hvis ikke det er nok "nordmenn" i forumet skal våre germanske venner hjelpe dere (oss -> nordmenn).

Ett eller annet jeg ikke er heeeelt sikker på.-

Kan du lese dette?

Hvor mange nordmenn er det her.

Aanund,

med familie i Nederland:)

----------

## ebrostig

 *aanund wrote:*   

> nederlandsk hmmm... bringer tilbake minner (plz si at det var nederlandsk så jeg ikke driter meg FOR totalt:P)
> 
> Han skriver her fordi han liker ... eh, ikke sikker.
> 
> Han sier videre at hvis ikke det er nok "nordmenn" i forumet skal våre germanske venner hjelpe dere (oss -> nordmenn).
> ...

 

Het is niet Nederlands. Ik spreek ok Nederlands.

Nei, det var bare gibberish.

Erik

----------

## hynder

Du lykest lulk!, Sa wie it net mient!

It is ynderdaad earste post. 

Fierders kin ik it net forstean wat do skriuwst, mar it lyket dat'sto tinkst dat ik dy kansk/miskien foar heal by de holle hald.

Sa is it net!      No skruiw ik net wer. 

No more from me  :Wink: 

This was out of order() I was wondering how much you'd understand of my lingo as it seems to some extent very similar to yours... and how you'd respond. (Experiment after a few gl. of wine)

(BTW The Norwegian forum should remain! I like reading norwegian  :Smile:  )

This is indeed the first time I post here as I was lured to the nice language in the subject. Probably the last post too as most questions are already answered... somewhere...)

See YA

PS it is not dutch, but another old germanic language far related to skandinavian(s), english and german, but indeed from (a part of) the netherlands...(Frysk)

PS2 That was no gibberish!!

----------

## ebrostig

Hmmmm...

Er norsken min virkelig blitt så dårlig etter noen år i Florida?

Jeg var faktisk ganske så seriøs med spørsmålet mitt. Hvorfor? Vel det ser ut som om aktiviteten her er heller laber. Det nye italienske forumet har nesten nådd det samme antall poster som det norske, og det ble opprettet i forrige uke.

Dersom det ikke er mye aktivitet i det norske forumet, er det vanskelig å forsvare at det eksisterer.

Ideer?

Erik

----------

## magne

det kan da på ingen måte være negativt at vi har det forumet her? til tross for at aktiviteten ikke er heeelt på topp er ikke det en grunn til å fjerne det, mener nå jeg :-) For å si det sånn så er det ikke noen som tar skade av det ;-) og kostnaden på det her er vel også tåelig lav ;p.

----------

## aanund

jeg ser på det norske forumet som et forum der jeg kan spørre om ting som angår nordmenn direkte. i.e. tegnsett og slikt.

ellers er nordmenn så gode i engelsk at vi deltar glatt i de engelske forumene, i.e. norsk engelskutdanning er rimelig mye bedre enn i en del andre land.

så tja, nyttig unyttig, kjekt å ha! :=)

aanund

----------

## magisk

Synes det er ganske greit å ha et Norsk forum. Jeg kan nok gå med på at det heller er et labert "oppmøte", men vi har iallefall sjansen til å stille spørsmål som kan være relevante til språk-instillinger for eksempel.

Noen som hvet hvordan står det til med det norske rsync-speilet ?

----------

## jodal

rsync:

Det skal fungerer fint det. Grunnen til at det ikke fungerte i et par uker var at serveren ble flyttet fra Askim (eller noe slikt) til Oslo, og at Gentoo-folka i USA brukte to uker på å oppdatere DNSen. rsync.gentoo.linux.no har fungert hele tiden.

Norsk forum:

Det har jo vært snakk om noe oversettelse av dokumentasjon til norsk. Der har vi både samme problem og en løsning. "Problemet" er at nordmenn er så gode i engelsk at norsk dokumentasjon strengt tatt ikke er nødvendig, men på den andre siden kan vi bruke forumet som en kommunikasjonskanal ved en eventuell oversettelse istedenfor en mailingliste, slik vil vi få økt trafikken og holdt adminene på forumet glade.

Forøvrig har det nå vært ti svar på denne posten fra seks personer på 14-15 timer. Det viser at folk leser forumet her, og svarer når det er noe. Eneste problemet er at vi er så flinke at vi ikke behøver å spørre hverandre om hjelp hele tiden  :Wink: 

Henviser videre diskusjon angående oversettelse til https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29894

----------

## ebrostig

Alle kan ta det med ro!

Dette var ikke et forsøk på å fjerne det norske forumet, men mere en føler for hva folk mener. Det norske forumet er vel det som har den laveste trafikken og før eller senere vil spørsmålet komme opp.

Kanskje folk burde poste noe mere siden vi har et norsk forum?

Erik

----------

## Blurpy

Jeg synes det er flott at vi har et norsk forum! Det er kanskje litt lite aktivitet, men det har da ikke vært så værst de siste dagene.

----------

## zawze

Jeg tror at mange av de norske brukerne henvender seg til de engelske forumene fordi det går raskere å få svar. Spørsmålet blir jo lest av et større antall brukere.

----------

## helmers

Jeg liker det norske forumet, mest fordi jeg alltid titter tilbake her etter en fersk installasjon, for jeg glemmer alltid hvordan jeg skal få norskt oppsett i bash og xfree.  :Wink: 

Kanskje du(ebrostig) kan lage en tråd om "fornorsking" av Gentoo, og lime den til toppen  :Question: 

----------

## ebrostig

 *helmers wrote:*   

> Jeg liker det norske forumet, mest fordi jeg alltid titter tilbake her etter en fersk installasjon, for jeg glemmer alltid hvordan jeg skal få norskt oppsett i bash og xfree. 
> 
> Kanskje du(ebrostig) kan lage en tråd om "fornorsking" av Gentoo, og lime den til toppen 

 

Heh, Jeg ar nok ikke den rette.

Min Gentoo er engelsk siden det er det jeg bruker til daglig. Har aldri satt opp Gentoo med norske tegn.

Dersom noen andre vil skrive det, skal jeg lage den 'sticky'.

Erik

----------

